
IsMounted is an Antipattern - clessg
https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2015/12/16/ismounted-antipattern.html
======
rchiniquy
Definitely true. Anywhere you see this general pattern it is probably hiding a
bug like: [https://github.com/react-bootstrap/react-
bootstrap/issues/11...](https://github.com/react-bootstrap/react-
bootstrap/issues/1137)

